# Need advice for Tarot Card Reading Room



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

a crystal ball, skulls and black cats. Can even have books and potion bottles. maybe a bead curtain in the entry to the living room.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

If you have a wax scent warmer, something musky would probably work really well--or like a sandalwood scent. Incense would work also, but some people are sensitive to the smoke, and/or don't want anything actually burning in their scene.

You could try to print some of these images and "age" them, blow some up as posters maybe--frame a few with dollar store frames spookified: https://www.google.com/search?q=pri...REaiU2gWX5oGABA&ved=0CC4QsAQ&biw=1252&bih=609

A soft volume meditation music CD or MP3 might be useful too--or "Gypsy" style music.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

I'd say ask your friend. If they are a serious practitioner, they might have some things they would prefer be in/not be in. 

Generally, candles, incense, crystals, that kind of thing would fit. Cool if you could make it kind of a 'tent' in the room.


----------



## Willodean (Sep 13, 2010)

See, yall are brilliant! Oh man I'm so excited!!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Willodean, not sure about the layout of your living room with respect to rest of house but I love the idea of a creating a special entrance to the fortune teller room or "tent". If your house has a framed kind of doorway entry to the area like our house, you can use spring pole tension rods (check Big Lots, ROSS DRESS FOR LESS, Walmart, etc) to span the doorway if not too large and run beads as someone suggested or I use velvet-like drapery panels (picked up cheaply at a ROSS) for our room and add a tie back to it. 

A fortune teller sign would look great positioned before you would enter the room. If you have or can make some kind of easel to display it on, that would look nice. Even a sign attached to a pole stuck in a base to hold it erect would work (maybe a tiki torch stand, or coffee can with quick set cement, or possibly if you have a telescoping camera tripod you could rig something up with that).

If you are planning a floor sitting, make sure no one has bad knees, otherwise a tablecloth-covered folding card table would work better. I'd also be careful when using scents. If you go the route of a table, you could set a small table lamp on one side of it, cover it with a colored and/or lacy fabric (be sure to use very low watt dim bulb so as not to overheat and start a fire) and turn off the lights in the room to create more ambience. The dimness will swallow alot of your living room items and focus the attention on your fortune teller and table. 

Remember that your guests might be there for a few minutes for a reading but your fortune teller could be there for hours so make sure she will be comfortable.


----------



## Willodean (Sep 13, 2010)

Ghost of Spookie, thank you so much for all those suggestions. I do have a framed door way and it's arched. I love the idea of curtains, I'm really liking the odea of velvet ones!


----------



## Blarghity (Sep 2, 2012)

I dated a witch who lived in Salem, MA in the mid-90's. Back then, anyone in town working as a fortune teller needed to hang a prominent sign declaring it was for entertainment purposes, there was no guarantee of accuracy, and some indemnifications for the fortune teller regarding personal problems, mental health and it isn't a substitute for psychiatric therapy. The bartenders in town wished they could hang a similar sign.


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

Blarghity said:


> I dated a witch who lived in Salem


That is quite a claim to fame. You should have that embroidered on a pillow or something!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Madame Leota said:


> That is quite a claim to fame. You should have that embroidered on a pillow or something!


LOL. Or how about a tee shirt. Front side: I dated a witch once...
back side: and she turned me into a prince. Ribbit.

just having fun


----------



## PoCoHauntGal (Sep 2, 2010)

One part of my static display includes a fortune teller witch. I have one of those pop-up tents in black that I use. You could also use it inside a house too to create a room within the room. I like the tent because it gives the carnival feeling I expect with a fortune teller. The other benefit is the framework underneath gives lots of options for lighting and hanging accessories such as the sheer purple draperies I have framing the entrance. 

Inside the tent, I have an area carpet on the floor and place a black metal table I got from Ikea . It has a round table top with a pattern of small cut-out holes in it. There's also a small round shelf underneath. I drape the table with light fabrics - they're actually square scarfs - much cheaper than table cloths. I layer them and then put a light on the small shelf that glows through the holes in the table top. I place Tarot cards around the table top and cover it all up with a clear glass top. This protects the cards from moisture and theft - really nice Tarot cards can be expensive. My witch stands behind the table and I place a large chair at the side, inviting her customers to have a seat. This creates a great photo opportunity for trick & treaters. I also have a buffet table in back that holds an assortment of items you'd expect a fortune teller to have including books, a crystal ball, lots of candles, an Ouija board and a pet bird. One year I had a bowl full of fortunes that people could take, another year I had a bowl of fortune cookies. There's lots of opportunities to "set the stage" as it were. Should be really interesting In your case because you'll have a live fortune teller!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Definitely ask your friend if there is anything specific she may want...some readers use certain scents and tools for concentration, cleansing, opening the mind and such. In reality, you don't really need any decor to read tarot cards, I have just sat down and read them before with no tools or spooky lighting, lol...but if you want to add flair, mood and make it fun for your guests, then I would add crystals (I like to use different crystals for things like that), incense in earthy, natural scents (think how sage is burned for cleansing the area), low lighting, lots of candles (real or LED, depending on if you want open flames or not) ect. You could also drape fabrics over things to give a mystical, airy feel to the area.
(oh, it also helps to know how your tarot reader identifies...is she a Wiccan/Pagan/Witch type or is she a Medium/Psychic? This could change some things used in the room!)


----------



## Willodean (Sep 13, 2010)

Pocohauntgal, do you have pictures?


----------



## kakugori (Aug 26, 2013)

I have a big cardboard refrigerator box that I've painted and decorated. It sits out front by the road, lit up and advertising fortunes. It's just big enough inside for a person and chair to fit quite comfortably with a cut and folded down (and supported) counter for showing the cards. I bought some fake coin fabric trim and lights to edge the opening. Cut a door into the side. I had my Grandma out there telling fake fortunes with some tarot cards I don't use/like/care about. When she needed a break, we set one of those "spirit ball" animated head props up and let it talk to people. This works for a quick walk-up, made-up type fortune not so much if your reader wants to do a longer or in-depth reading for someone.

Other input: you could hang a little fake round tent made from a 3M stick-on hook on the ceiling, some to hang with, a hula hoop and some fabric (even cheap muslin or dollar store freaky fabric) and trim. Hang the fabric from 3/4 of the hoop, string some trim on the front 1/4, and drape the fabric so it's open wide in front (maybe with some dim lights inside). No live candles/fire obvs. Like this, but a bit larger depending on your space? This can add some height and draw people to go see what/who's in the tent, as well as a little concealment and/or mystery. Also gives you something, if it's high enough, to hang some kind of "fortunes told here" sign from.

Sitting on the floor, unless most of your guests are younger, is probably a no. Find a chair, cushion, foot stool or something.


----------



## PoCoHauntGal (Sep 2, 2010)

Willodean said:


> Pocohauntgal, do you have pictures?


I'll have to look in my files for some photos. I just dragged out a few of my cast today - need to check everyone over and dress the dummies.
Hopefully have some time this weekend to pull out the rest. Here's part of the crew ...









Also re-did my little tikes baby buggy for my baby vamp. I did mine in red and light grey a couple of years back but recently saw one on Pinterest done in black, grey and red that looked good so I decided to repaint mine. I also changed the grey hubcaps by adding eyeball covers.
Now if I can only find which container I packed my vamp baby! 

View attachment 166915


----------



## Danny-Girl (Aug 29, 2012)

Well done the baby buggy looks great


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

good advice


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

When I think fortune tellers I think celestial items as well. Moons and stars. Crystal ball, I did this gypsy box for a friend's reaper gift. You could make one of these with random things in it. The idea is the fortune teller tells you to choose something from the box that you feel strongly about this becomes your good luck charm. You have to put something back in though. I just used things I found around the house. Sea shells, sea glass, charms, pins, crosses, things from jewlery etc...
If I were you is set it up like Moroccan style. Pillows on the floor and jewel tone lanterns


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Here is the new fortune teller thread maybe there are some ideas for you on there

http://www.halloweenforum.com/party...cipes/134927-fortune-teller-theme-thread.html


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

sounds like a fun party, here are some ideas of what I had in mind, minus the henna tattoos of course







you can get this plasma ball at spencers or online for around $20








This pic has candles and framed pictures of fortune tellers


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

heres an easy way to make a tent in the room, I just gave two of these away, man....you can get them fairly cheap though at bed bath and beyond especially if you use a coupon, they have red on ebay. maybe you could just do one over the coffee table where she will be sitting








and I agree with sherry, a beaded curtain would be cool, also found at spencers gifts or online


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

heres one from ebay for $4 total including shipping!! cant beat that!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-1PC-Dec...84?pt=US_Canopies_Netting&hash=item4ad5a14da4

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Black-Four-...17?pt=US_Canopies_Netting&hash=item485b69e9dd

they also have this kind that is a four corner kind.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

the plasma ball is an awesome idea. I didn't think of that.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Good ideas, booswife02. This is an old thread that I think Hallo and I pulled up. Good to have the link to the new one.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Oh, I see the date now oops...haha...


----------



## Shebear1 (Jul 22, 2008)

Think about drawing a rendition of a Quija board on the "reading" table. It really looks cool if the table is round and the letters go all the way around the edge. A crystal ball is a must, and several jars of specimins like spiders, shrunken heads, lizards or frogs. You could even fill a jar with chicken feet and yellowish water. Also some incense and lots of votive candles in small colored glass holders set around.


----------



## PoCoHauntGal (Sep 2, 2010)

Shebear1 said:


> Think about drawing a rendition of a Quija board on the "reading" table. It really looks cool if the table is round and the letters go all the way around the edge. A crystal ball is a must, and several jars of specimins like spiders, shrunken heads, lizards or frogs. You could even fill a jar with chicken feet and yellowish water. Also some incense and lots of votive candles in small colored glass holders set around.


I agree - a round table looks fabulous! Pattern enclosed...


----------



## PoCoHauntGal (Sep 2, 2010)

booswife02 said:


> heres an easy way to make a tent in the room, I just gave two of these away, man....you can get them fairly cheap though at bed bath and beyond especially if you use a coupon, they have red on ebay. maybe you could just do one over the coffee table where she will be sitting
> View attachment 199025
> 
> 
> and I agree with sherry, a beaded curtain would be cool, also found at spencers gifts or online


Fabric - lots of fabric. Can be draped over chairs, act as walls. The great thing is they don't have to match - that's the gypsy style.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

poco, that setting is very nice.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Poco, love that last photo. I could really relax in there. 

Have any of you watched The Good Witch movies on Lifetime? There is a series coming out in 2015. She is not a fortune teller, but a modern witch. She has this wonderful room at her house that I love.


----------



## PoCoHauntGal (Sep 2, 2010)

Saw that pic on Google and I agree - It looks very welcoming.
I haven't seen the Good Witch - I think Lifetime might be a pay channel up here. 

Oh, by the way, Great pinterest page!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

PoCoHauntGal said:


> I agree - a round table looks fabulous! Pattern enclosed...
> 
> View attachment 199211


thank you for posting this I am going to try to wood burn this in a table


----------



## PoCoHauntGal (Sep 2, 2010)

PoCoHauntGal said:


> Fabric - lots of fabric. Can be draped over chairs, act as walls. The great thing is they don't have to match - that's the gypsy style.
> 
> 
> View attachment 199212


Here's another:









View attachment 199300



And of course, if it doesn't work out, you can always post this sign ...


----------



## Haunted Nana (Oct 18, 2010)

PoCoHauntGal said:


> Here's another:
> 
> View attachment 199297
> 
> ...


BaaaHhahahahahhaaha I love that sing.LOL


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

printers, I love the good witch shows. that is one I would love to own.
poco, I love that canopy look. and the sign is a riot. lol.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I hope that this thread drops on down and back a page. Not that it is not good. It is just that we have a big thread on Fortune Tellers and Gypsies on the Party Ideas link that we are trying to put all new things for this year in.

We have tried to add and link all this info to it. Come join the fun.


----------

